# Hot Power Washer



## Mark OD (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

Been a bit of a lurker on the site for the last number of months and have accumulated quite a number of products, mostly Meguiars, Autoglym and Autosmart. I have a keen interest in detailing but have'nt stepped up to the more professional products yet as im still a student and the funds are a bit light.

Anyway I was just wondering where would be good to buy a hot pressure washer in Norhtern Ireland as it would benefit both me and my brother to have one at our disposal

.....oh.....forgot to mention as cheap as possible too lol but we all love a bargain don't we?


Thanks 
Mark


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

When you say as cheap as possible - are you talking under £500 or under £1k?
On top of that, what about the ongoing cost of diesel?
If we're to assume it's a domestic setting where it'll be used, I'd sooner look at a hot water feed, and run with something more affordable in the shape of the Makita HW131.

No idea where you are in the province, but if Bangor isn't a million miles away from you, you could pop down to DetailNI/StreetRacer in Balloo - just off the dual carriageway heading towards Newtownards - and have a look at mine, which is being used by Ryan prior to getting his own, and even supplying them to people like yourself and his clients.
I'm sure he could let you have a demo and try out with the foam lance too, so you can see for yourself how effective it is.

No point wasting a lot of money on an expensive toy, so to speak, when that one would do you very well for a fair while, until you really need a hot water diesel burner version.


----------



## Mark OD (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheers PJS,
I'm from Omagh so Bangor a bit of a drive

I know there expensive and I was thinking about spending £1k as the unit would see a fair bit of work as we have about 10cars, 5 vans and 2 lorries to wash at least once a week 

How would I link up a hot water feed in the meantime? 

Thanks


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

As you're at a unit, it would entail rigging up a storage tank, with heater, like your hot water cylinder at home.
Flow rate would be the most important aspect to make sure it matched (or preferably, exceeded) the requirement of the pressure washer.
That all said, by the time you do that, and buy the likes of the Maktia HW131, you're probably in and around the same price for a hot water one.

Makita have fairly recently released their first hot machine - HW120, iirc.
From the linked reseller I've struck a deal with for members here, they are punting it out for £900 until the end of this month.
Would be worth going for, buying from them, or using their price to negotiate as good a one, locally.
Anyone local who's a Makita reseller, should be able to supply it.


----------



## Mark OD (Dec 20, 2008)

thats what i was thinking buddy, the costs soon mount up
diesel isnt a worry as we have large tanks of both clear and red at our unit which are bought wholesale so it works out relatively cheap

anyone know of any companies doing a good deal, VAT isn't an issue 

Cheers


----------

